# St. Louis Slot Car Show



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

When is the St. Louis slot car show?? Is it still at the Orlando Gardens??
Thanks,
Lendell


----------



## eaddict (Apr 29, 2005)

*Slot show April 2nd in St Louis*



fordcowboy said:


> When is the St. Louis slot car show?? Is it still at the Orlando Gardens??
> Thanks,
> Lendell


The flyer is on the front page of our website.

See ya there!
Vince
Webdude for MGPMRC


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*st louis show?*

hi from seattle

i have family in the area but have never been to st louis. how big is the show? is it worth a trip? thanks
mike


----------



## eaddict (Apr 29, 2005)

*Um...er... a bit late, sorry*



mking said:


> hi from seattle
> 
> i have family in the area but have never been to st louis. how big is the show? is it worth a trip? thanks
> mike


It was OK. Due to REALLY bad weather and the time change attendance was down a bit. All the vendors who did show did really well - since there were fewer vendors. There is another one in the fall.

I wish I lived back in Bremerton, WA and knew about this hobby while up there. There is a huge following in Tacoma!

Vince
MGPMRC


----------

